# Are peace lillies safe to use.



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, i planted up an exo last weekend to transfer my reed frogs into when the plants have grown on a bit. Last night while looking round the site i found a list of toxic plants. Many of these plants i have seen listed as being used in different setups. Things like peace lillies, oak leaves and so on.

Has anyone used peace lillies before and if so have they had any problems with them.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used peace lillies with my Reeds with no problems - I did wash them beforehand and let them 'rest' for 3 weeks to remove any chance of insecticides
- my Reeds love them.


----------



## jamie01 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Glenn, I've used peace lillies in a few vivs, never had any problems and my reeds seem to be fine with them. However, always had off shoots so never had a flower on so not sure about the pollen they produce, could cause a problem as it's quite powdery. As a precaution you could remove any flowering stems, folige look good. 

Jamie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drama! I've been attacked on this site before because I have used Spathyophilum (Peace Lily). and still do. The first person who attacked used Wikipedia (!) where it was listed as 'Mildly toxic'- when I tracked down the original reference, their definition of 'mildly toxic' was "may cause indigestion if ingested".

You may feel that's too great a risk, in which case leave them out...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Drama! I've been attacked on this site before because I have used Spathyophilum (Peace Lily). and still do. The first person who attacked used Wikipedia (!) where it was listed as 'Mildly toxic'- when I tracked down the original reference, their definition of 'mildly toxic' was "may cause indigestion if ingested".
> 
> You may feel that's too great a risk, in which case leave them out...


Attacked? You don't the know the half of it. I've been plotting to blow up your face ever since I found out you use peace lilys.


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm going to give them a go, i quite liked the foliage and thought the leaves were a good size for the reeds.

Suppose it will be my turn to be attacked now Ron. :lol2:

Hi Jamie you ok.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've seen plenty of vivs with peace lilys in.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Attacked? You don't the know the half of it. I've been plotting to blow up your face ever since I found out you use peace lilys.


I like my face the way it is thanks dude!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ignore me I've been drinking.


----------



## jamie01 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Glenn I'm well thanks, how are you. Any calling yet? Going to collect my new viv tomorrow, 45x45x65 exo, not sure if to put the reeds in there or use it for my whites. My reeds will be totally lost in there with only 2 so might look out for a slighly smaller viv for them and give my poor old whites a long awaited new home (and possibly a new tank mate:whistling2.

Jamie:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ignore me I've been drinking.


Don't worry mate- I've long sinced had you pegged as one of the Good Guys!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

jamie01 said:


> Hi Glenn I'm well thanks, how are you. Any calling yet? Going to collect my new viv tomorrow, 45x45x65 exo, not sure if to put the reeds in there or use it for my whites. My reeds will be totally lost in there with only 2 so might look out for a slighly smaller viv for them and give my poor old whites a long awaited new home (and possibly a new tank mate:whistling2.
> 
> Jamie:2thumb:


No calling yet. Why not get some more reeds a few more won't hurt will it.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't worry mate- I've long sinced had you pegged as one of the Good Guys!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Haha cool, I would never sully the name of Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I was warned once on using certain plants - the point being that the feeder insect could eat the plant and then your frog the the insect. As I use mainly Fruit Flies and my brown crickets do not seem interested in Peace lilies - So I think its pretty safe.


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Bernandos i'm going to leave them in.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Drama! I've been attacked on this site before because I have used Spathyophilum (Peace Lily). and still do. The first person who attacked used Wikipedia (!) where it was listed as 'Mildly toxic'- when I tracked down the original reference, their definition of 'mildly toxic' was "may cause indigestion if ingested".
> 
> You may feel that's too great a risk, in which case leave them out...


 
I have always understood the peace lily to be toxic and merely quoted Wikipedia. This was followed by several posters recommending the plant not to be used. There are many references when you Googled it that it is poisonous and the general consensus of opinion seemed to be "it is better to be safe than sorry".


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use peace lilies in with my darts and have done for a while now with no ill effects.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I use peace lillies in a lot of my vivs i find them tough enough to withstand the moisture and waterlogging plants get in frog setups. My strawberry darts also use them to spawn on


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't worry mate- I've long sinced had you pegged as one of the Good Guys!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Am I in that category too?
Despite using rainwater and recommending UVB for FBTs?
haha


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Even Good Guys have the occasional failing...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ahahaha alright.
Excellent.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

dad'n'bab said:


> No calling yet. Why not get some more reeds a few more won't hurt will it.:lol2:


yer good idea lol, 

I still have more for sale lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooh you're a temptor!:lol2: I really would love some more- but I'll be strong! 

Just had a look at the Dartfrog site (impressive, BTW), I notice that they sell peace lilies for vivs:whistling2:


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all the replies, for and against. There seems to be a few people who have used or are using them with no problems. 

Thanks again
Glenn


----------

